# Weaving- Help with loom decision



## engteacher

I paid off my car!!???? I have a 10" Ashford SampleIt loom but would like something bigger. I know I can double weave for added width but that takes a ton of math. Hubby said "use your car payment". I did not argue. Now which loom?? I have to stay small due to house size. Have narrowed it down to Ashford 20" Knitters loom with stand or Ashford 24" rigid heddle loom. Both are at LYS. I have used the knitters loom for a class and it seemed to rock in the stand. 24" is not as portable (classes, trips, etc). Knitters loom comes finished and assembled, other is DYI (sand, finish, assemble) for both loom and stand. Has anyone used/have either of these looms? I would appreciate any input, advise, etc. I am still new enough to weaving that I am not always sure what would work best. Thanks.


----------



## brenda m

I do not have the 24 loom but I do have the 20in which I agree, seems more unstable. I do, however, have the 16in and stand which I love for the width and stability. And I have the 8in sampleit which I got before the 10in came out. If you check out the different places around Christmas, you might find great sales and free shipping which is what I did. For portability, I would keep the 10in but go for the 24 (my case 16in) for home. You can finish or not the loom. And, I've seen on one of the weaving posts, that you can special order the 24 finished but at a higher price. And don't forget, you can use what you have to make lots of things with what you have until you decide.


----------



## engteacher

brenda m said:


> I do not have the 24 loom but I do have the 20in which I agree, seems more unstable. I do, however, have the 16in and stand which I love for the width and stability. And I have the 8in sampleit which I got before the 10in came out. If you check out the different places around Christmas, you might find great sales and free shipping which is what I did. For portability, I would keep the 10in but go for the 24 (my case 16in) for home. You can finish or not the loom. And, I've seen on one of the weaving posts, that you can special order the 24 finished but at a higher price. And don't forget, you can use what you have to make lots of things with what you have until you decide.


Do you have the Knitter's loom that folds? Have you had any issues with it? I was raised to stay simple - the more moving parts there are, the more that can go wrong. I am concerned that folding would take more time to straighten what is on the loom.


----------



## mama879

I have a 32"Kromski loom it folds and I have a carry bag I love it. Have made much on it. Have 19 x 25 inch dish towels on it now for gifts.


----------



## engteacher

mama879 said:


> I have a 32"Kromski loom it folds and I have a carry bag I love it. Have made much on it. Have 19 x 25 inch dish towels on it now for gifts.


How many dishtowels can you weave at a time? Does that make sense? Also, do you leave fringe on your dishtowels or finish them some other way? I thought about making my DIL a table runner. Even bought the yarn to match her colors. Then realized that 9 1/2" is not wide enough for a table runner. That is what got me thinking about a bigger loom.


----------



## Pam in LR

Here's a thought. Save up a few car payments. Buy a folding floor loom, like a Schacht Baby Wolf. If you enjoy your two-shaft loom, you will greatly enjoy four, or more.


----------



## Babalou

Pam in LR said:


> Here's a thought. Save up a few car payments. Buy a folding floor loom, like a Schacht Baby Wolf. If you enjoy your two-shaft loom, you will greatly enjoy four, or more.


That was exactly my thought, Pam. Or I have a friend who has a table loom with 4 harnesses and loves it. The folding floor loom make work better in a amaller space. It is much easier making patterns when you can do it through the harnesses. That isn't meant as a bad comment against RH looms. The nice thing in comparison is how much easier it is to warp a RH.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity

I have a 20" Beka Rigid Heddle, that I purchased over 30 years ago. It is made of Cherry. The ends are designed that you brace it up against a table while you weave. This made the loom very stable. I used a 10 dent reed. They also made a 24" loom.


----------



## ilmacheryl

engteacher said:


> Do you have the Knitter's loom that folds? Have you had any issues with it? I was raised to stay simple - the more moving parts there are, the more that can go wrong. I am concerned that folding would take more time to straighten what is on the loom.


I have the 20 inch knitter's loom & wish I had gotten the one that doesn't fold. My biggest problem is with the stand. Once there is weight on the front of the loom, it drops to a vertical position & I have to prop it in my lap. When I have it empty again, I'm going to take it apart again & put it back together a little differently one more time.


----------



## Lsay3

I have the Ashford 20" Knitters Loom with stand and carrying case. LOVE IT. It doesn't rock or wiggle. I put my feet on the base of the stand while weaving, and my husband put rubber pads on the bottom of the stand to help protect the floor and keep it from sliding. Works great. I've made several towels, place mats, and table runners. Crurently I have it set up with double heddles working on kitchen towels.
Best of luck with the choice. You may also want to think about the cost of adding extra heddles, and a warping board if you don't already have one.


----------



## GrannyMo

Pam in LR said:


> Here's a thought. Save up a few car payments. Buy a folding floor loom, like a Schacht Baby Wolf. If you enjoy your two-shaft loom, you will greatly enjoy four, or more.


Totally agree. Schacht looms are pricey but worth every penny and great quality. Once the weaving bug bites you will be glad to have more shafts and pattern options. I've had a Mighty Wolf with 8 shafts for over 12 years and it has given no trouble, justgood service. Folds away easily - even in the middle of a piece of weaving.


----------



## brenda m

The 20 inch I have is a knitters loom which folds and is about 7 or 8 years old. It works fine but the stand knobs? work loose and as someone says, when work is on it that it has to sit in your lap. I can use it, but prefer the 16 inch because the stand has a shelf on each side and the loom is in the center. That said, I did see that you can buy braces for the knitters loom stands which is supposed to hold the loom in place, but do not have them; I think they were priced at $35.


----------



## mama879

I have three towels on there now from the warp. I could add more but I need three per gift. I'm doing plain Jane weaving for the first the second has houses and the third is a Christmas gift box. Almost finished with the first group.I will post pictures when they are washed and ready to go. I like to hem my towels but I have left little fringe to but I like the hem best. I have made table runners and a shawl a couple of dish towels for my self and a pocket book that the lining came out yuky so need to fix it. I can also do many patterns with my loom I do not have the room for anything larger even if it folds. I do not have a table I can put it on unless I put it on the kitchen table and as much as I like my kitchen It is boring in there. So I will stick with my 32"


----------



## sockyarn

You can get larger floor looms that fold up (do not need to remove weaving) and take up very little space. Really look up all that is available out their.


----------



## amoamarone

If money hadn't been a consideration, I would have bough this: http://woolery.com/weaving-looms/looms-by-types/table-looms/ashford-folding-table-loom-available-in-4-8-and-16-harness.html

I bought a used 20" mountain loom with 8 shafts for $500. It is very sturdy and I am happy with it.


----------



## Babalou

amoamarone said:


> If money hadn't been a consideration, I would have bough this: http://woolery.com/weaving-looms/looms-by-types/table-looms/ashford-folding-table-loom-available-in-4-8-and-16-harness.html
> 
> I bought a used 20" mountain loom with 8 shafts for $500. It is very sturdy and I am happy with it.


It looks like a beauty but pricey. My brother in law built my 8 harness loom. It is about 52"x52" and has a sectional beam on the back. It is gorgeous, made from black walnut. I think all the parts were around $1500. There is no way I could find one for test cost. Good that you are happy with what you have!


----------



## Williesied

You can put your feet on the stands feet to stablelize it when weaving on it. Hope this helps. That is what I do on my 20" rigid heddle. I'd get a rigid heddle.


----------



## engteacher

Thanks for all your help. This has really me different things to consider before buying. Think I will learn more about double weaving on my 10" before jumping to something else. I do like the idea of saving for a 4-harness loom. Other concerns I have found it keeping the tension when warping anything 20" and larger. Some have stated an issue with the sides of the warp being too loose. I will plan on getting a stand with my next loom. Have also looked at the Kromski Harp loom online. 
Thanks again for taking the time to help a weaving newbie. Have a blessed Holiday Season.


----------

